# WD Red vs. Blue vs. Green vs. Purple vs. AV



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

Which Western Digital hard drive is the best for TiVos?

A while back, I replaced 2 TiVo hard drives with a refurbished 320 GB WD Blue. We also have a TiVo with a 1 TB AV drive that has lasted us 9 years. All are running fine, but I have a friend who needs a new drive.

It's clear as mud which ones are the best and worst for a TiVo, if someone could rank the drives in order from best to worst that'd be nice.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Red Plus & Purple: No settings need to be change to work in Tivo.
Green AV: Intellipark disabling needed, PUIS possibly need disabling. Must be connected to SATA to do.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Larsenv said:


> *Which Western Digital hard drive is the best for TiVos?*





Spoiler



*GOOGLE is your friend!* 


Put the title of your thread into GOOGLE and read the *FIRST* LINK that pops up from Puget Systems (written back in 2015).


Larsenv said:


> ...*A while back*, I replaced 2 TiVo hard drives with a refurbished *320 GB WD Blue*. We also have a TiVo with a *1 TB AV drive* that has lasted us *9 years*. All are running fine, but I have a friend who needs a new drive...


Times change - it's pretty darn difficult nowadays to buy a new 15k RPM SCSI or a MFM or an IDE (aka ATA or PATA) or a LT 500GB 3½" SATA HDD (OR a GT 2TB 2½" SATA  ).

Visit the Western Digital site and look around.

It's too bad they tried, and FAILED, to pull off that stunt with SMR HDDs when they tried to 'secretly' introduce them to the public ~April 2020 IIRC. Renaming the 'tried-and-true' WD Red CMR to WD Red Plus and making the old WD Red now *SMR* invalidates *YEARS* of posts on the internet for those not-so-technical looking to learn. 


Larsenv said:


> ...*It's clear as mud* which ones are the best and worst for a TiVo,


Actually it's *clear as glass* which HDD(s) to use as the question gets 'Asked-and-Answered' so often... 


Larsenv said:


> ...*if someone could rank the drives in order from best to worst that'd be nice*.


I leave that as an exercise for the reader AFTER s/he invests some time learning...


----------

